# All Is Hollow



## Nellie (Oct 23, 2016)

​​For three hollow, hallowed days
I will scrupulously slip away,
while winter wallows as the darker half
fairies will silently seek their wrath,
the camouflaged, charming clowns
will favorably form funny frowns,
spooking spirits so sleeping fears
of the departed don't come near.

Now's come time to trick-or-treat
 costumed children charmingly cheat,
as fervid, feisty, flickering flares
will burn brightly beyond all stares
of the jack-o-lantern's grotesque grin
prompted proudly by pruned pumpkins,
finally frenzied from faithful follows
the shadowed night is all hollow.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 24, 2016)

Clever wordplay, Nellie.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 24, 2016)

I thought I would take a stab at alliteration. It is inspiring, complicating creativity.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 25, 2016)

This was some good wordplay and sentence construction here. I read it out loud and it brought me a smile. Nice!

Thanks for sharing Nellie! = D


----------



## Nellie (Oct 26, 2016)

danielstj said:


> This was some good wordplay and sentence construction here. I read it out loud and it brought me a smile. Nice!




:thumbr:  Glad it and made you smile! Thanks for reading!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 26, 2016)

I love these opening lines! You've got your alliteration and wonderful word play down. And so it went....



> For three hollow, hallowed days
> I will scrupulously slip away,







> *I thought I would take a stab at alliteration. It is inspiring, complicating creativity*. :wink:


*You took a great stab. Pumpkins, run away, run away!*


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2016)

Love lines....:lol:  Oh wait, you said you love those lines. Anyway, I thank you for inspiring me to diversify some.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, I do love your lines! Cleverer and cleverer.

 And if I have inspired you in some way - thank you. I will no longer call myself "a perspiring writer"!

You inspire me, too.:semi-twins:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 1, 2016)

Clever poem Nellie and the use of alliteration adds something special... Alliteration is tricky, but THIS was a treat...


----------



## Nellie (Nov 1, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Clever poem Nellie and the use of alliteration adds something special... Alliteration is tricky, but THIS was a treat...



Tricky, indeed! Glad it was a treat for you!


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nicely catching and interestingly flavourful like some food to eat as comfort or something... good poem although you could make it a little bit more technical or add some fancy words to them. It's kinda simple. But regardless it's still a great poem.


----------



## Nellie (Nov 2, 2016)

CrimsonAngel223 said:


> good poem although you could make it a little bit more technical or add some fancy words to them. It's kinda simple. But regardless it's still a great poem.



Thanks for your incite. Why make something poetic technical? :scratch:


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

well defined piece on many levels.....


----------

